# [PHOTOS] Massive Celebration After Burundi Coup



## abujagirl (May 13, 2015)

Celebration and jubilation have been reported near the Presidential offices in Bujumbura after the overthrow of President Nkurunziza. 













Photo Credit: Robert Alai


----------

